# More help... Mem. Dick Clements -



## Heather (Feb 6, 2008)

You guys are my quick one click reference source. I googled but couldn't find this quickly. Go figure. 

Mem. DC is besseae x sargentianum, correct? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2008)

as per WEB : 

Mem. Dick Clements 'Candor Red Viper' AM/AOS

= 

sargentianum x besseae
http://www.ladyslipper.com/132j.htm

http://www.orchidweb.com/orchidofweek.aspx?id=310

Jean


----------



## Heather (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you too!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 6, 2008)

Heather, I found this website. Maybe it can help you with your questions.

http://www.phragweb.info :rollhappy:

Rob


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2008)

Notice how i didn't make fun of her?!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry Heather. I couldn't resist... 

Rob


----------



## charlie c (Feb 6, 2008)

Smitty to the rescue


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2008)

Heehee!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2008)

She's panic-ing. Ordinarily, she'd be the one to think of Phragweb first.


----------

